# BIG GAME SCOUTING, MAPS AND MODERN TECHNOLOGY



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

After replying to another post, I decided this is a great topic. As a licensed professional hydro-geologist, I am amazed at all the mapping technology including Google Earth, GE terrain view; Bing Birds-eye view; hand held GPS Color Topos like the Garmin Oregon, MSR Maps, Topo software, etcetera, etcetera ad nauseum! :roll:

All this technology has serious limitations. Handheld GPS units; Google earth; on line topo etc...do not give the "big picture" *AND* detail over a large area. Yes you can use Google earth for the big picture but then you loose detail and feature labels when you try to print something you can bring into the field, on a regional scale.

In summary, the limitation is related to getting a large enough view and detail, at a usable scale that you can carry with you with a regional view. If you just need a zoomed in view of a tree stand, or water hole, great - technology will work. Just print out a zoomed in view on 8.5x11 and you are done; or use your Garmin Oregon.

However, unless you have the printer from hell (called a plotter) that can handle 1:24,000 detail on a sheet of paper that is 22 x 27 inches; or unless you enjoy taping little sections together, you are limited when it comes to detail AND that regional view.

I recently helped an Alaskan Guide with bear hunt in the Books and he had all topos loaded into his expensive color Garmin (oregon model?); and but he kept referring to my paper maps to see detailed labels in a regional view to get the big picture as we raced from one canyon to the next and back again and around chasing the hounds. It got confusing.

The best place to get maps right now in Salt Lake and Utah Valley is at Utah Idaho Map Supply. If they don t have em, they'll print em on their monster color plotter ( I receive no incentive for posting this).


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You're right, the amount of technology we have at our finger tips these theses days is mind boggling. However, I've found that good old fashioned hard work and boot leather is still the best way to learn a hunting area. The maps will get you there and back, but boot leather is what kills animals in the long run.


----------

